# احدث ترنيمه للحن الروحانى† بفضل نعمتك†



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع معاكم​

كلنا بنحب ابونا موسى او اللحن الروحانى
صوته رائع بجد وبيرنم لربنا من قلبه

دى ترنيمه حلووه اوى ياريت تسمعوها وتقولولى رايكم
بفضل نعمتك وعمق رحمتك
اتى لمحبتك وارتمى عليك
اروى ظما قلبي وشوقى وحبي
فراحتى يا ربي وحاجتى اليك

تحمدك الشفاة وتنحنى الجبال
لشخصك يا الله فانت خالقها
تسبح القلوب امامك تذوب
فاسمك مهوب وانت سيدها

الهى ما ابهااك ما اعظم غناك
فعيشى في رضاك شوقى ولذتى
لذا انتظرتك وعينى نحوك
وتحت ظلك تطيب جلستى

تحمدك الشفاة
وتنحنى الجبال
لشخصك يا الله
فانت خالقهاا
تسبح القلوب امامك تذوب
فاسمك مهوب
وانت سيدها

الهى صخرتى حصنى وقوتى
وكل بهجتى بقربك يسوع
يا فرحتى بك فزت بحبك
وقرب قلبك احبك يسوع

تحمدك الشفاة وتنحنى الجبال
لشخصك يا الله
فانت خالقها تسبح القلوب
امامك تذوب
فاسمك مهوب
وانت سيدها

لينك الترنيمه

http://www.4shared.com/file/95957199/c7693922/__online.html


†††


----------



## minabobos (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكى ع تعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## †bent aboya† (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى على مرورك وردك مينا

المسيح يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## astafros_7789 (16 مايو 2009)

شكراااا 
الرب يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vivianviva (28 مايو 2009)

7lwa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we thanks kteeer


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## madonna_2008 (25 يناير 2011)

*thxxxxxxxxxx*


----------

